# man-1.6: als user keine manpages mehr aufrufbar? (gelöst)

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

komischerweise war ich von dem makeopts-Problem mit man-1.6 verschont geblieben. Allerdings habe ich nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich später dann bemerkt habe, daß ich als user keine manpages mehr aufrufen konnte.

```
gamemaster@breakmygentoo:~> man cdrecord

Speicherzugriffsfehler

gamemaster@breakmygentoo:~> man xterm

Speicherzugriffsfehler

gamemaster@breakmygentoo:~> man find

Speicherzugriffsfehler

gamemaster@breakmygentoo:~>
```

Lustigerweise waren nur manpages betroffen, die ich vorher nicht schonmal als root aufgerufen hatte. root kann übrigens nach wie vor alle manpages aufrufen, nur non-root user eben nicht.

Naja, zum Glück bin ich recht schnell auf die Lösung gekommen, vielleicht hilft es ja dem einen oder anderen Leser hier:

```
rm -rf /var/cache/man/*
```

Danach sollte man auch wieder für user funktionieren.

Poly

mod edit: für kurze Zeit sticky, da dieses Problem gehäuft auftritt --Earthwings

Edit: Abgeheftet 2005-08-01 --Earthwings

----------

## Lenz

Ha, hab ich auch, das ist voll der komische Bug. Mach dein Terminal mal ein klein bisschen größer als 80x25, dann geht's!  :Smile: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Moin Lenz,

hmm... meine Terminals sind alle 80x24 groß... aber da ich nun schon auf allen Rechnern /var/cache/man/* gelöscht habe, kann ich das nicht mehr ausprobieren.

Poly

----------

## Lenz

Ist das eine gute Idee, den Cache zu löschen? Oder zieht das Probleme mit sich?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

ich war mir da erst auch nicht sicher und hatte vorsichtshalber erstmal alles nur verschoben

```
mkdir /root/man_cache && mv -v /var/cache/man/* /root/man_cache/
```

Danach habe ich erstmal so ziemlich alle manpages als user aufgerufen, die mir so eingefallen sind. Ging alles problemlos, daher gehe ich mal davon aus, daß das gefahrlos gemacht werden kann.

Poly

----------

## mrsteven

Das funktioniert, auch wenn ich das Shellfenster nach dem ersten Aufruf von man wieder verkleinere. Trotzdem frage ich mich, wie dieses Ding als stable markiert werden konnte mit den ganzen Problemen (paralleles Make, dieser Fehler hier)... :Shocked: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

das kann uns vermutlich nur der ebuild-maintainer beantworten und es ist fraglich, daß er den Thread hier liest  :Smile: 

Poly

----------

## Carlo

Bei mir läuft's einwandfrei.

----------

## schotter

ich krieg auch einen Speicherzugriffsfehler.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

@ Carlo:

Ist dein /var/cache/man/ Verzeichnis zufällig leer? (Okay, eine .keep Datei ist noch genehmigt  :Wink:  ).

Poly

----------

## Carlo

Gute Frage. Abgesehen von den Verzeichnissen für die Kategorien sieht's mau aus und das scheint auch so zu bleiben. Dabei ist der Cache nicht explizit deaktiviert...  :Arrow:  Bug 97541

----------

## gagern

Ich hab' den Bug 97541 geknackt, bruacht nur noch offiziell in Portage aufgenommen werden. Die eiligen können sich den Patch ja schon vorab reinbasteln.

----------

## l3u

Na, dann kann's ja nicht mehr allzu lang daueern, bis das gefixt wird. Trotzdem komisch, daß das stable war, wenn viele Leute unabhängig voneinander das selbe Problem haben ... das mit der Terminalgröße funktioniert überigens bei mir auch. Suspekt ...

----------

## padde

-r1 hat's nun endlich behoben.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

war ne laaaange Geburt, aber immerhin  :Smile: 

Poly

----------

